# A Joy to Use



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

You certainly have another backer in parting with what other's may consider too many shekels, for a quality product.

In English… I bought one as well and love it. I had enough vices (and vises) and was desperate mto find a home for it. I compromised by putting it in a mini work bench.

The only issue I had was the lack of a dog and I was too timid to deface the vise to add one… I did overcome that with a slip on box that substitutes as a dog…


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

Thanks for sharing the review. I lost an hour or so of my day watching videos on HNT vices but learned a lot so worth it.


----------



## Jarrhead (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice design. The price gives me pause, and the lack of a quick release. However, for me the real show stopper is the lack of dog holes. I want to be able to use the vise to also hold pieces flat on the bench top, in conjunction with the dog holes in my bench. I could add a wooden jaw with dog holes, but seeing as how the jaw opening is already limited to 6", that would bring it down closer to 4". I like the prospect of LittleBlackDuck's idea of a "slip on box". That might work.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... I like the prospect of LittleBlackDuck s idea of a "slip on box". That might work.
> 
> - Jarrhead


Thanks *J'h'*... I really appreciate the acknowledgement…

Unfortunately it is to the *chagrin* of my *cardiologist*… it has saved my *bacon* many times!


----------



## MagicalMichael (Dec 26, 2016)

Jarrhead. Keep in mind, if you are looking at the Auzzie website, you are looking at Auzie $$. Still it is expensive, but not more so than a Benchcrafted or Lake Erie screw, plus wood. You can drill half inch holes in the top and use half inch dogs, Gordon demos this on his website. I considered it, but decided against. The vice motion is so light and smooth that a quick release is really unnecessary. I find that I rarely open it more than 2" in any case. The amount of time you save on installation, compared to a leg vice will more than offset a lifetime of opening it more than 2".

Michael


----------



## mfhall (Aug 28, 2017)

> The vice motion is so light and smooth that a quick release is really unnecessary. I find that I rarely open it more than 2" in any case. The amount of time you save on installation, compared to a leg vice will more than offset a lifetime of opening it more than 2".
> 
> Michael
> 
> - MagicalMichael


Hi. I think I tried to message you through a blog post. I'm looking at either a Hovarter or HNT Gordon tail vise. Will the Gordon comfortably handle bigger pieces-say 8/4 hardwood 7-8 feet long?

Floyd


----------



## mfhall (Aug 28, 2017)

> The vice motion is so light and smooth that a quick release is really unnecessary. I find that I rarely open it more than 2" in any case. The amount of time you save on installation, compared to a leg vice will more than offset a lifetime of opening it more than 2".
> 
> Michael
> 
> - MagicalMichael


Hi. I think I tried to message you through a blog post. I'm looking at either a Hovarter or HNT Gordon tail vise. Will the Gordon comfortably handle bigger pieces-say 8/4 hardwood 7-8 feet long?

Floyd


----------



## MagicalMichael (Dec 26, 2016)

Floyd, you quoted a comment I made about the face voice and asked a question about the tail vise.

The length of material is entirely dependent on the length of the bench, or an extender and Gordon has a Youtube video on bench design/build which includes an ingenious, removable extender. The tail vise should certainly handle longer pieces. It is slower to adjust, so I have added extra dog holes in the range I most often need in order to reduce set up time. The small handle on the Gordon tail vise does not lend itself to easily over tightening, at least not for my 75 year old hands with a bit of arthritis. Maybe because I don't whale on it, it does loosen up sometimes and I have to give it an extra twist. I think if most of my work was with 8/4 hardwood in 7-8 feet lengths I might have chosen a beefier tale vise, but the one I have on my outfeed table was completely adequate when I built my new Moravian bench with a 3" X 6' top.

Michael


----------



## mfhall (Aug 28, 2017)

> Floyd, you quoted a comment I made about the face voice and asked a question about the tail vise.
> 
> The length of material is entirely dependent on the length of the bench, or an extender and Gordon has a Youtube video on bench design/build which includes an ingenious, removable extender. The tail vise should certainly handle longer pieces. It is slower to adjust, so I have added extra dog holes in the range I most often need in order to reduce set up time. The small handle on the Gordon tail vise does not lend itself to easily over tightening, at least not for my 75 year old hands with a bit of arthritis. Maybe because I don t whale on it, it does loosen up sometimes and I have to give it an extra twist. I think if most of my work was with 8/4 hardwood in 7-8 feet lengths I might have chosen a beefier tale vise, but the one I have on my outfeed table was completely adequate when I built my new Moravian bench with a 3" X 6 top.
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------

